# Christophe Heral



## christophe Heral (Feb 27, 2010)

hi folk's,
I'm christophe Heral , a French Composer, and I'm really Happy to be here o/~ .
I have composed http://videogameslive.com/gallery/v/concert/album10_0/Concert-photos/signage02.jpg.html (the music of BG&amp;E) (Beyond Good & Evil), a video game made by Michel Ancel ( Ray man, King Kong ... for Ubisoft), and 2 French movies and a lot of shorts Films (cartoon) .
Currently, I'm composing for 3 Games with Michel Ancel and also on a very nice new project with Jacques Exertier (creator of the "Rabbids go Home") .
I use Virtual Instruments only for testing my composition (VSL, LASS, Ivory, Omnisphere, Absynth......) 
this site is wonderfull !
Excuse my English so poor, but I'm learning !!!!


----------



## lux (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome Cristophe

Luca


----------



## madbulk (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome Christophe.


----------

